# Able to feel electric current on touching PC cabinet



## ubergeek (May 3, 2015)

Hi guys,
My PC config is as follows,
I5 4440
Vx450w smps
Gtx 960
8gb vengeance ram
Intel ssd + Seagate hard drive
Deep cool chasis

So, I'm able to feel electric current on touching the PC cabinet. Yesterday the problem was not there and today night I started to feel it again. When I connect the smps directly through wall socket or through ups I,m feeling the current even when the switch on wall socket and ups is off. I tried plugging it to an different outlet but still I'm facing the same issue. Can someone please help me to get to the bottom of this?. BTW smps is going to be 8 years old and so far I have not face any issues with it


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 4, 2015)

Does the 3pin wall socket which you connect has earthing done to it?


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2015)

ubergeek said:


> Hi guys,
> My PC config is as follows,
> I5 4440
> Vx450w smps
> ...



now that's little extreme. Anyway, remove the UPS [ which brand ? ] and plug the psu to wall socket only. see what happens. no need to connect monitor with pc. Check the PSU and it's 3 pin connector. See if if anything is broken. Change the PSU power cable and if possible try with different PSU.

If you still face the issue check the earthing of your house.


----------



## ubergeek (May 4, 2015)

topgear said:


> now that's little extreme. Anyway, remove the UPS [ which brand ? ] and plug the psu to wall socket only. see what happens. no need to connect monitor with pc. Check the PSU and it's 3 pin connector. See if if anything is broken. Change the PSU power cable and if possible try with different PSU.
> 
> If you still face the issue check the earthing of your house.


As mentioned in my post irrespective of connecting to wall socket directly or indirectly(through ups) I' m still able to feel mild current on the cabinet. Today morning I checked and i was not able to feel any current. Called the local electrician let's see   BTW ups is APC 650va


----------



## gslv (May 10, 2015)

are you in anyway sitting on a plastic chair while wearing footwear. sometime static may build up and give a mild current?
just asking.


----------



## sujeet2555 (Feb 16, 2016)

it happened to me also but i have given my wall socket proper earthing .after that it doesn't happened once.


----------

